# P320 357



## Twhite5555 (Oct 4, 2014)

I have a question are they producing the P320 357 Sig. I am unable to find one.

Newbee


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Not at the moment. They may do so in the future, but I've heard nothing of plans to produce one to date.


----------

